# Reverse engineer the lighting



## Village Idiot (May 13, 2008)

Let's see how this works.

I'll start by posting a photo and everyone guesses as to how it's lit. When some one guesses right or it's been a certain amount of time. 24 hours? The closest person posts their photo to be reverse engineered.

When some one guesses or you pass the torch, edit your image to post a pic of the lighting setup if you have one.


----------

